# How To Preserve Pollen for Future Use?



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2016)

I didn't get any answer, so here I go again.
Is putting the pollen sac (paphiopedilum) inside Ziploc and keeping it in the freezer something to do??

I have one flower that is going to fade soon. I'd like to use its pollen for something else that might be in bloom in a little over one month.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I didn't get any answer, so here I go again.
> Is putting the pollen sac (paphiopedilum) inside Ziploc and keeping it in the freezer something to do??
> 
> I have one flower that is going to fade soon. I'd like to use its pollen for something else that might be in bloom in a little over one month.



Don't freeze it.

There is a lot of info about saving pollen, do a search.
start here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6775&highlight=save+pollen


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Stone (Jan 17, 2016)

I store my pollen by putting it in a small paper envelope then in a small glass vitamin pill jar with a good seal together with a small packet of water absorbing granules (from the vitamins) and into the fridge.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you. 
I will try that.


----------

